# SketchUp Users.



## SketchUp Guru (12 Dec 2006)

For those of you using GSU, may I ask you to consider upgrading to the latest version? There have been some small changes in the way some tools work that I think are an improvement. Having everyone on the same version will also help me when instructiing.

Sorry I haven't done any tutorials lately. I've been working on a big SU project that took a fair amount of my time at home. It's over now and perhaps I can share with you some of what I did. I'll do that in another post.


----------



## wizer (12 Dec 2006)

Hi Dave, are these improvements only in GSU? Or should us paid up users upgrade too?

I think with it being xmas you can be forgiven for being quiet on the tutorials front. Give yourself a deserved break


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Dec 2006)

Only for the GSU users. Those of us with paid versions are stuck for awhile with what we've got. i've heard some cool things about SU6Pro though and some folks might want to upgrade to it when it comes. Depends on what you'll want to do with the drawings.

Thanks for the permission to take a break. I think I might take a short one now that the West Boothbay Harbor project seems to be finished. ccasion5:


----------



## Neil (12 Dec 2006)

I didn't realise that there was a new version!  Thanks for the heads-up, Dave - I'll change over this week.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## nickson71 (12 Dec 2006)

I'll be upgrading to ......thanks for letting us know


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Dec 2006)

My pleasure guys. Just trying to keep you on the cutting edge of technology.


----------



## Colin C (12 Dec 2006)

Thanks Dave

The thing is that when I read about the update, I tried to do it in SU but it used that I have the latest version :? 

Any way its done now but I am going to have to try and get through your tutorail :shock:


----------



## garywayne (13 Dec 2006)

Colin.
I seem to have received the same reply as you from within ScetchUp. You said that you have now sorted it. Could you tell me what I need to do. The version I have is:- 5.0.295

I eagerly await your reply.


----------



## Colin C (13 Dec 2006)

Hi Gary

I now have version 5.0.305 
I just downloaded it and installed it from the SU site


----------



## CYC (13 Dec 2006)

I also have 5.0.295 and when I go to Help > Check Web for updated... it says I have the latest.

Do you have to uninstall and install the new version?
Or can you install on top of the current install?


----------



## Colin C (13 Dec 2006)

Install on top of the current install, that is what I did


----------



## CYC (13 Dec 2006)

Thanks


----------



## garywayne (13 Dec 2006)

Cheers Colin.

You have been a big help yet again. ccasion5:


----------



## Colin C (13 Dec 2006)

If you are going to the Philly bash you can thank me there, as I am planning to go to that one ( fingers crossed ) :wink:


----------



## garywayne (13 Dec 2006)

I too am now upgraded, thank you Dave, and Colin. (Ah Sorry, see you at the bash Colin)













At the moment I still have all the other tutorials to get through, but I am always looking forward to new ones.


----------



## Colin C (13 Dec 2006)

garywayne":4nh1127q said:


> At the moment I still have all the other tutorials to get through, but I am always looking forward to new ones.



Me too :roll:


----------

